# I'm free! I'm free!



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

College finals are over as of now (~10 am CST). It's snowing here in Chicago, but in a few hours I will be basking in the warmth of Miami again.  

Carlos


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Congratulation. 

I hope setting up Nano tank and working soo many hours on that 20Long, had no adverse reaction on your finals :lol: 

Enjoy warm temperature and keep us posted with 55gallon progress. This was the only thing that I liked about school - long breaks and vacation. Corporate world is thought. Enjoy your school days :wink:


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh, shoot. I didn't see this post... Carlos, I picked up the Polygonum sp. for you, yesterday. I sent an e-mail last night, but I guess it was too late. I'm really reluctant to send it to Miami again, but I'll do it if you want. I've already packaged it up and everything. What awful timing... 

Well, let me know what you want me to do. If I get it out by 2 PM it will probably reach you by Friday or Saturday. We could tack on delivery confirmation to be on the safe side. 

-Naomi


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Jay,

I only work on the 20g long on Friday afternoons for a couple hours. I guess it does add up, but it's part of the hobby right? And the nano cube is pretty care free... gives me something to do between all those little study breaks at night (c'mon, I know that everyone here didn't study for hours on straight without a little break! ). 

I think I spend more time on the aquascaping weekly topics than on my tanks, come to think of it. :shock: I have to stream line that somehow.

Naomi,

I will email you later today. I'm a little backed up.

Carlos


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I always enjoy taking "little" breaks between study-time! Even better to stare at your tank after hours of studying(something like Pre-Cal which is killing me!)...Carlos, pets-warehouse.com sells Polygonum sp, 12 lots for $6.88. I'm not sure what they exactly mean by lots, is it the number of stems or bunches? :?


----------

